# how to make snail jelly?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

hi, does anyone have a recipe for making snail jelly?
I have a pink ramshorn that's getting pretty big and my ottos scavenge everything from it. I know a recipe exists I just can't find it on Google today.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Some more info..

Essentially my pink ramshorn snail, which is pretty big, can't seem to hold his shell upright. Either he is weak or old, but this morning I found his with his foot kind of clamped? I put him upright next to a stick and he was doing well for a bit, but I guess he's been having problems holding his shell upright. 

By big, I mean 1 and 1/4" diameter. I'd like to save him as he's pretty awesome.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/showthread.php?t=40887 is this what you are looking for. Hope it helps.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Pat! that is what I was looking for.

I hope I can rescue Pinky as he is now attached to the stick, but he doesnt have the strength to hold his shell up (so it seems).

The ottos eat EVERYTHING as well as my dwarf gouramis. I might try adjusting the photoperiod and getting algae to bloom over the weekend.


----------

